# 6870 Kühler



## Ralle@ (6. November 2010)

*6870 Kühler*

Hi Leute

Ich suche einen Kühler der auf die 6870 passt und mit dem Raven 2 funktioniert. Meine mal gelesen zu haben das da nicht jeder Kühler funktioniert.


----------



## jovialgent81 (6. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Also passen tun wohl die Arcting Cooling Kühler S1 rev. 2 sowie Twin Turbo und Extreme Edition mit dem VR 001 Kit (wofür man die Dinger auch braucht?!).

Wenn ich mir so die Maße deines Gehäuses angucke sollten die auf jeden Fall passen. (beim S1 rev. 2 vielleicht nen bißchen wenig Platz)

Im übrigen sollten eigentlich alle Kühler passen die auch schon bei HD 48XX und 58xx gepasst haben, da AMD/ATI seit Jahren die Bohrungen nicht verändert.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Mir geht es eher darum das ja im Raven 2 alles um 90° gedreht eingebaut wird. Und ich meine das ich mal gelesen habe das z.B. der MK13 nicht im Raven 2 funktioniert, aufgrund seiner Bauweise.


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Die Heatpipes funktionieren dann nicht mehr richtig
hat aber mit allen Kühlern zu tun


----------



## Uter (6. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Nicht bei allen. Es gibt lageabhängige und lageunabhänge Heatpipes (diese Transportieren die Flüssigkeit durch einen art Docht), bei Kühlern für Grakas müssen praktisch immer lageunabhängige Heatpipes eingesetzt werden, da sich sonst die Flüssigkeit an den Lamellen sammeln würde und nicht an der Wärmequelle und die Heatpipe dann nicht mehr funktionieren würde.


----------



## Own3r (6. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Warum willst du den den wechseln? Der Referenzkühler ist doch gut genug!


----------



## PEG96 (6. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Vll. will er nen bisschen ruhe und keine 3sone???
Der Setsugen 2 passt und hat ne absolut ausreichende kühlleistung


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

@Uter

Gibts eigentlich eine Art Tabelle wo man nachlesen kann welche Heatpipes eingesetzt werden? Oder hast eine Empfehlung?

@Own3r

Gut genug gibt es nicht 
Ich hätte es gerne leiser, deswegen meine Frage.

@PEG96

Arbeitet der Setsugen 2 auch im Raven?


----------



## Uter (7. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Afaik gibt es im PC-Bereich keine lageabhängigen Heatpipes.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Heißt es sollte jeder Kühler funktionieren der auf die 6870 passt?
Gut das hilft, dann sage ich mal danke.


----------



## Own3r (7. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Eine Heatpipe kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst, sie sollte immer funktionieren


----------



## matthias2304 (8. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Hi

ich wollte den Arcting Cooling Kühler S1 rev. 2 + Twin Turbo auf meine Sapphire HD6850 schrauben. auf der Herstellerseite hab ich nachgeschaut, passt. Allerdings steht dahinter "mit VR001". Was ist VR001?
Hinzukommt, dass ich das ganze bisher nur bei zwei 8800 gemacht hab. Gibts da unterschiede zur Radeon?
Was muss ich beachten?

Danke im Vorraus!

-----

Google macht schlau....sind die Ram kühler blöcke....Da waren ja welche beim S1 dabei, reichen die net?


----------



## Ralle@ (10. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Der Setsugen 2 hat einen entscheidenden Nachteil.
Die VRMs werden nicht gekühlt, da der Kühler nach hinten ragt.

Ich werde mir wohl oder übel 2 Arctic Extreme Plus holen, 120€ ist zwar nicht wenig aber ich will es leise haben.


----------



## facehugger (10. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl oder übel 2 Arctic Extreme Plus holen, 120€ ist zwar nicht wenig aber ich will es leise haben.


120€ für den Arctic???


----------



## Ralle@ (10. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

2x Arctic + Versand.


----------



## jovialgent81 (14. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Hm also ich hab jetzt meine Powercolor mit dem Accelero S1 rev. 2 + zwei 92mm Lüfter ausgerüstet. Montage war eigentlich ganz easy. Spawas mit Teilen aus dem VR001 Kit beklebt und ab dafür.

Tja bin aber irgendwie gerade nicht so richtig zufrieden.

Temps mit Ref-Kühler: Idle ca. 40° und Furmark ca. 80°
(Lautstärke im Idle eigentlich annehmbar aber unter Last Raketenstart)

Temps mit Accelero: Idle ca 35° und Furmark um die 100°
(Flüsterleise mit Lüftern bei 5V, Temperaturen verändern sich auch bei 12 V kaum)

Laut GPU-Z taktet die Karte nach ca. 10 min Furmark automatisch herunter wenn die 100° erreicht sind und das PCB ist auch entsprechend heiß.

Das gefällt mir nicht auch wenn die Karte bei Spielen und Penismark eigentlich nie über 70° erreicht.

Habe den Accelero ohne die Grundplatte montiert und überlege nun ob es vielleicht sinn macht es mal mit ihr zu probieren. Ärgerlich dabei ist nur, dass ich die Kühler vom VR001 Kit aufgeklebt sind und ich mir die 6€ wohl hätte sparen können.

Hat vielleicht irgenwer ähnliche Probleme oder weiß vielleicht ob die Temperaturen mit Grundplatte besser sind?


----------



## jovialgent81 (14. November 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Also falls es jemanden interessiert. Problem gelöst!

Wer den Accelero S1 rev. 2 verbauen will sollte darauf achten:

1. den Ramkühler ganz rechts unten sollte man nen paar millimeter nach rechts einbauen so das er nicht ganz deckungsgleich auf dem Rambaustein liegt aber trotzdem noch kühlt. Das Problem ist nämlich, dass das Ding mit der rechten äußeren Heatpipe kollidiert.

2. Ganz Wichtig!!! Nicht! die Unterlegscheiben verwenden, da sonst die Kühlplatte nicht plan auf dem Grafikchip aufliegt. (Problem gabs wohl auch bei der 5850!)

Nach den Bastelarbeiten liegen die Temperaturen jetzt im grünen Bereich:

Idle: 32°C und Furmark im extremen Hitzemodus bei ca. 72°C

und das alles unhörbar bei Lüftern auf 5V (800 U/min).


----------



## noby_74 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

@jovialgent81

Ich möchte auch eine 6870 möglichst leise Kühlen. In meinem Gehäuse sind momentan nur Lüfter, die mit 500 Umdrehungen laufen und eine SSD. Also praktisch lautlos.


Bedenken habe ich noch wegen der Größe des Accelero S1. Passt der in ein Antec Three Hundred?
Waren die zusätzlichen RAM-Kühler (VR001 Kit) noch notwendig? Wo kann man dieses VR001 Kit kaufen?
Du hast 2 92er Lüfter montiert. Die blasen dann von der Grafikkarte weg? Welche genau hast Du verbaut und wie montiert? 120er sind wohl schon zu gross?
Hast du selber Wärmeleitpaste raufgemacht, oder die benutzt, die eh schon auf dem Accelero ist?
Wenn man ohnehin den Kühler auswechselt, ist es wohl egal welche 6870 man kauft, oder?
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## jovialgent81 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*



noby_74 schrieb:


> @jovialgent81
> 
> Ich möchte auch eine 6870 möglichst leise Kühlen. In meinem Gehäuse sind momentan nur Lüfter, die mit 500 Umdrehungen laufen und eine SSD. Also praktisch lautlos.
> 
> ...



Hallo Noby_74

Mal schauen ob ich dir helfen kann.

Hab mal bei Caseking zwecks den Maßen deines Gehäuses geguckt und gesehen, dass sogar ein klein wenig breiter als mein Rebel 9 ist, sollte also kein Problem sein den Accelero einzubauen.

Also das mit den zusatzlichen Kühlern ist wohl rausgeschmissenes Geld. Habe nach einigen Versuchen einfach wieder die Grundplatte des Originalkühlers montiert und die Temps sind bei beiden Varianten bei mir eigentlich gleich hoch/niedrig nur das ganze PCB wird halt noch ein wenig mitgekühlt. Dazu musst du einfach die Heatpipes ein klein wenig verbiegen und schon passt es. Kaufen kann man das Kit bei Caseking und Mindfactory bzw. eigentlich bei jedem größerem Onlineshop

Habe zwei alte Arctic Cooling 92er die ich noch rumliegen hatte mit Kabelbindern fixiert und die blasen dann natürlich auf die Karte. Ein oder Zwei 120er sollten eigentlich auch möglich sein. Habe sogar in naher Zukunft vor Zwei AC 120 PWM zu kaufen. Einer davon geht dann auf meinen Mugen und der andere wird dann über dasselbe PWM-Signal angeschlossen und auf die Karte geschnallt.

Ich hab die WLP auf dem Accelero nicht benutzt sondern Arctic Silver 5 die ich noch hatte vorgezogen. Die Paste auf dem Accelero sollte aber auch brauchbar sein, denn das ist glaube ich die MX-2 aus dem selben Hause.

Ja ist eigentlich egal welche 6870 du kaufst. Wenn du auf der sicheren Seite sein wills zwecks Garantieerhalt solltest du lieber die von ASUS nehmen denn da bleibt soweit ich weiß die Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel vorhanden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen ansonsten einfach nochmal fragen.

MfG


----------



## noby_74 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

jovialgent81,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Wenn ich also die Grundplatte (und die ist ja bei allen Karten gleich, oder?) wieder verbaue, dann brauche ich das VR001 Kit mit Kühlern für die Spannungswandler nicht. 

Ich würde dann mein Glück mit einem Sythe Slip Stream 120er mit 500 Umdrehungen versuchen, davon werkeln schon 3 in meinem Gehäuse. Ich denke das sollte ausreichen. Die Dinger sind praktisch lautlos.

Was mich noch interessieren würde, von der PowerColor gibt es ja 2 verschiedene Varianten, die sich offensichtlich nur vom verbauten Lüfter unterscheiden. Welche hast du denn? Aber im Prinzip wäre es ja egal, wenn die Grundplatte identisch ist...

AX6870 1GBD5-2DH
PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply -- PowerColor HD6870 1GB GDDR5

und 
AX6870 1GBD5-M2DH
PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply -- PowerColor HD6870 1GB GDDR5

edit:
Noch mal zur Klarstellung. Hier ein Bild von der 6850 und 6870 (rechts). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter ist abgenommen und es ist die "Grundplatte" zu sehen. Die ist nochmal extra festgeschraubt und kühlt Rams und Spannungswandler. Wenn ich die Heatpipes des Accelero S1 ein wenig zurechtbiege, dann kann ich die Grundplatte drauf lassen. Das würde ich ohnehin bevorzugen, da ich Angst habe, dass die selber verbauten Ram-Kühler irgendwann abfallen. Sind die Heatpipes leicht zurechtzubiegen?

In Deinem Post vom 14.11. hast Du ja zuerst Temperaturprobleme beschrieben. Wodurch wurden die eigentlich ausgelöst?

Und noch eine naive Frage: Ich dachte, es wäre besser, wenn der Lüfter von der Karte wegbläst, also die heiße Luft abführt. Denkst Du es ist tatsächlich besser, wenn er draufbläst?


----------



## jovialgent81 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Ich habe die rechts auf dem Bild mit der durchgehenden Grundplatte und den Spawas auf der linken Seite.

Lässt du die also drauf brauchst du die Zusatzkühler nicht. Mit dem Slipstream sollte es wohl gehen, bei mir laufen die 92er immer auf 5V egal ob Idle oder Last und Temps sind def. i.O..

Wenn Du vorsichtig "biegst" ist das überhaupt kein Problem das ist sowieso nur 1 oder 2 mm.

Temperaturprobleme kamen durch das verwenden der mitgelieferten Abstandshalter und durch die Tatsache, dass eine Heatpipe auf einem Ramkühler auflag und der Kühler dadurch nicht plan auf dem Chip auflag.


----------



## noby_74 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Ja super, dann werde ich es mal risikieren und mir die Powercolor mit dem Standardkühler bestellen. 

Noch mal vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## noby_74 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

So, jetzt habe ich meine Powercolor 6870 erhalten. Ich hatte extra einen Shop gesucht, wo sie die Version mit Standardkühler abbieten, die haben jetzt natürlich die Version mit dem anderen Kühler geschickt 

Ich kann das ganze erst heute Abend testen, aber ich habe schon mal auf die Karte geschaut. So etwas wie eine Grundplatte gibt es quasi gar nicht, die Spannungswandler haben einen extra Kühler, und die Rams haben gar keinen Kühler drauf . Das wundert mich schon sehr. Werden die Rams ohne Kühler nicht zu heiß? Seltsames Design was Powercolor da zusammengestrickt hat...

Aber für mich ist das jetzt eigentlich nur von Vorteil. Die Rams sind nicht dreckig, dann kann ich leicht die RAM Kühler vom Accelero montieren, und den Kühler für den Spannungswandler kann ich wohl einfach drauflassen.


----------



## noby_74 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

So das ganze ist zusammengebaut! 

Bin super zufrieden, es gab keine Probleme. Den RAM-Kühler unter rechts habe ich wie empfholen leicht versetzt eingebaut, dann passte es.

IDLE-Stromverbrauch des Gesamtsystems liegt jetzt bei unglaublichen 65 Watt (vorher mit GTX 275 bei ca. 80 Watt). Das System ist jetzt praktisch unhörbar leise (nur 500er Lüfter und SSD). Jetzt wird erst mal die Grafikkarte ausprobiert. IDLE Temeratur mit dem 500er Lüfter der Graka ist momentan 31 Grad bei momentan noch offenem Gehäuse. So jetzt werden erst mal ein paar Spiele ausprobiert...


----------



## jovialgent81 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Na das hört sich doch gut an.

Ich hoffe du hast mehr Glück als ich, siehe hier...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...wercolor-6870-windows-startet-nicht-mehr.html


----------



## noby_74 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 6870 Kühler*

Sorry das zu hören, ich hoffe die tauschen Dir die Karte problemlos aus.

Beim mir läuft alles zur vollsten zufriedenheit, System ist super leise,super sparsam und super schnell. 

Ich hab mit übrigens auch ein neues Mainboard, CPU und Speicher bestellt, bekomme dann einen Phenom X4 965 Extreme Edition und den Scythe Mugen 2. Dann haben wir ja ein ganz ähnliches System.


----------

